# Chrysler Pacifica Hybrids



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Has there been any major issues with these? The stow and go first/second rows look nice.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

They cost about 40K now. In another ten years they will make a great XL RS car.

Buying one now for RS, you are throwing away money. Lots of money.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

OldBay said:


> They cost about 40K now. In another ten years they will make a great XL RS car.
> 
> Buying one now for RS, you are throwing away money. Lots of money.


I see people are rarely selling them. Stow n Go allows you to sleep comfortably and avoid dead head. Decent MPG.

The way I see it is your office.

I would rather make 40K happy than $50K mad.

Those numbers seem right?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

XLnoGas said:


> Has there been any major issues with these?


Other than it being a Chrysler, no.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Other than it being a Chrysler, no.


Looks like Dodge has the Caravan also with the Stow N Go.

Apparently the hybrid version of the Pacifica does not feature Stowed seats


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Has there been any major issues with these? The stow and go first/second rows look nice.


You lose stow and go in the Hybrid


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You lose stow and go in the Hybrid


I saw that. Well that's a huge downer.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

$40k into debt to make $3 trips, does not compute.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> $40k into debt to make $3 trips, does not compute.


You work for $3 trips?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> $40k into debt to make $3 trips, does not compute.


Seeing as there's no such thing (yet...lol)


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Seeing as there's no such thing (yet...lol)


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> View attachment 427079


Yep, I thought you posted in my market group. So....my bad.

You also have my condolences, because those are some of the shittiest rates I've ever seen.



Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Yep, I thought you posted in my market group. So....my bad.
> 
> You also have my condolences, because those are some of the shittiest rates I've ever seen.


That and you live in California....so sorry.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I have one, and love it.

You lose stow and go in the second row only. I still have stow and go for the rear seats. Commuting back and forth to my day job I barely burned any gas and would once in a while get 120mpg but averaged 52mpg with daily life.

Ridehailing + Commuting to my day job + daily life that's dropped to 41mpg.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I have one, and love it.
> 
> You lose stow and go in the second row only. I still have stow and go for the rear seats. Commuting back and forth to my day job I barely burned any gas and would once in a while get 120mpg but averaged 52mpg with daily life.
> 
> Ridehailing + Commuting to my day job + daily life that's dropped to 41mpg.


I test drove a 2019 one. My observations were the seats were HORRIBLE....and the infotainment display was disappointing.....but my biggest issue was ALL the issues they had. Oh, and it's a Chrysler.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I test drove a 2019 one. My observations were the seats were HORRIBLE....and the infotainment display was disappointing.....but my biggest issue was ALL the issues they had. Oh, and it's a Chrysler.


The seats do look pretty bad.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> The seats do look pretty bad.


I had no issues on a 2 week road trip but ridehailing the driver's seat has become a little uncomfortable, but I also attribute that to my weight.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I had no issues on a 2 week road trip but ridehailing the driver's seat has become a little uncomfortable, but I also attribute that to my weight.


Fairly sure even the best of seats go after two years, but if it's not decent to start with..

I had a Prius C and the back of the seat frame exposed through the padding.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Have a Grand Caravan GT. Same car for the most part different brand. Comfortable car. More room than a lot of full sized SUVs we sat in. The stow and go is awesome, one of the main reasons purchased. I can put 1 or both rear seats down in a few seconds for more luggage, skis, etc. And you could put all the seats flat and put an air mattress in there (shrug). We might do this for a quick camping trip at some point when we are waaayyyy out in the sticks hiking or something. Tons of BLM land here can just pull over and set up for the night. 2nd row heated seats. Full leather. Also like how the luggage cross bars store in the side of the roof rack when you don't need, and simple to get them out if you do need them.

$40k to much though. Can get a used 2018-17 Grand Caravan for $16-18 with 20-40k miles. That is a lot of gas you have to burn to make up that $20k. If just getting it for ride share.....

And yes, the entertainment/radio unit is horrible in the Chrysler. Something I will change out in our car eventually. Did have engine work covered under warranty (go Chrysler), and the passenger sliding door sometimes when it's raining is having issues always closing. Happens sometimes, not sure why yet. But might turn into a problem down the road. Chrysler has keyless start, etc now. No idea why the Caravan doesn't. Another minus. And new models I would assume have more modern bells/whistles like lane assist, and so forth. Ours was a prior rental so some of those little extra modern niceties are missing.

Yea, none used. Might be more reasonable in 2 years when start seeing some coming off leases.


----------



## Ubereatsgrubhubcaviar777 (Jan 11, 2020)

amazinghl said:


> $40k into debt to make $3 trips, does not compute.


If you have 40 k to spend but a nice 30k car for yourself then spend 10 k on a piece of shit to do uber with


----------

